# Toro Power Clear 721 E Sliding???



## joseppi (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone. I just bought a new Toro Power Clear 721 E snow blower. The Toro works pretty well on a flat but I have an incline on my driveway. When I get to that section, the Toro starts sliding downhill. The tiny hard wheels on the Toro just don't grip whatsoever!

Has anyone had this problem and if so is there a remedy???


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the tiny small wheels are not driven so yes they will slide. are you pushing your machine or letting the paddles pull it


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum joseppi


Being able to toss it around is one of the advantages of a single stage. They are light and at times when I wanted to blow snow in a certain area it's easier to angle the whole machine and go "sideways" rather than constantly changing the chute direction.
You have to wear good boots as the machine itself doesn't have much traction.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The curved blaces on those tend to wander a bit - but they work great! The key is to let the blade pull the machine with not so much pushing on your part, which changes the angle to a less desired one and make more work out of it. You will want to keep the blades and scraper bar in good condition - replaced when needed for optimum performance. I kind of like those machines for light snows.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

How steep of a grade? I have a 721QZE and a 10% grade to my driveway. Going uphill is fine - but going downhill when there is only a couple inches of snow I have to pull back on the machine because the auger wants to propell the machine forward faster than I like. But the wheels don't slide.


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You have to wear good boots as the machine itself doesn't have much traction.


I really like my pair of STABILicers Maxx when snow blowing on my driveway (10% grade):

http://amzn.com/B0002M9DO0


----------



## joseppi (Jan 14, 2016)

Just letting it sit without power it slides down the hill. Trying to go sideways is a disaster....just slides down


----------



## joseppi (Jan 14, 2016)

I wonder if there is any type of DIY solutions that will make the tiny tires grip better?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the wheels are just on the axle with no brakes, no way to lock them. even if the wheels were locked it might not prevent the machine from sliding down a slope


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The toro 721 are great blowers but I hate to say this but it sounds like you bought the wrong blower for the job. I think you should have bought a small 2 stage self propelled


----------



## djc6 (Nov 10, 2014)

joseppi said:


> I wonder if there is any type of DIY solutions that will make the tiny tires grip better?


Maybe run some short screws into the wheel tread in a staggered pattern? Single Stage studded wheels  They sell chains for large two stage snowthrowers. Similar idea.


----------



## joseppi (Jan 14, 2016)

*Snowblower sliding*

I just sold a Craftsman, 2 stage, 5 hp, 22 inch snowblower because it was too heavy. It had a forward gear but no reverse. Since I'm a 73 year old with a history of heart problems that snowblower was too heavy for me to maneuver. I had to drag it uphill a lot and that caused me some problems. The Toro Power clear 721 was so much lighter and easy to pull back and forth. Never thought about it sliding down the driveway.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

OK - How about trying this -- make your first cut down the lenght of the drive - dividing it in half. Then throw the snow left or right coming back up. You will have to use it coming up the drive rather than going down if you don't want to chase it. Othewise hire a neighbor kid to help you out..... that may be your best bet. good luck and stay safe!

Snow chains for your shoes are a good investment!


----------



## joseppi (Jan 14, 2016)

I am going to try these www.icespikes.net They are supposed to be much better than regular metal screws. Easy to remove also.


----------



## cfuller3 (Jan 8, 2016)

*Change angle of attack*

Think you're trying to clear snow on an angle that runs perpendicular to your normal path. What did I just say? Anyway, just attack the angle portion more up and down hill instead of across the side of the angle. Sheesh, that's hard to spit out. Only other thing I can think of is possibly going across the incline at a slight angle to the upward direction, see if you can negate the slide by having it trying to climb up the hill slightly while still maintaining your desired direction. Crabbing would be a term that might make sense. :icon_whistling:


----------

